# Hunting knives



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Looking at getting a good hunting knife for some wedding presents. Anyone out there have some suggestions on what I should get?? Looking in the $50-$70 price range.. So far I've looked at buck, browning, benchmarck, etc. etc. ALso condidering some antelered handled knives..

any help appreciated...

madison


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Madison, look at the Russell knifes, on their web sight they have several very good quality hunting kniffes to look at, and also have seconds at very good prices. I like the deer hunter and the same style trout and bird knife is about right with a 3 inch blade for most all I need out of a knife. The deer knife is just a bit longer if memory serves at about 3.5 inch, but a great knife. Knifes of Alsaka make some very good ones also with their camp knife being my favorite, and the big skinner/cleaver a great help when butchering. Good luck in finding what you seek.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I like my gerber kit,


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

I have used a Buck "Alpha Hunter" for the past two years and have cut up about 10 or 12 deer with it. it has worked great for me. i got the one with the guthook and i think i paid about $65 for it.

kase


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I carry a Gerber hatchet.knife combo. The knife is actually in the handle of the hatchet. If you hunt with a backpack its great the knife is perfect for field dressing and the hatchet works for everything else I need. It only cost's about 30 dollars.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I have a really good hunting knife It is an old timer it has a life time
warranty. The *Old Timer* is and a really good knife and i payed 50 dollars (canadian) For it!


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

Two ideas from the AG Russel catalog come to mind. The Bark River Mini and Mikro Canadian knives, priced around $70, and the DH Russell Canadian Belt Knives, again priced at $70


----------

